# bad display name



## unxppl (Nov 26, 2009)

(argv):1: bad display name ":0" in "remove" command. anyone who can help plz help


----------



## paean (Nov 26, 2009)

You'll need to add a hostname to your machine in /etc/hosts

Something like:


```
127.0.0.1		freebox freebox.freebsd.org
```

Its also worth putting the FQDN in rc.conf


```
hostname="freebox.freebsd.org"
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2009)

unxppl said:
			
		

> (argv):1: bad display name ":0" in "remove" command. anyone who can help plz help



You might want to tell us _when_ this happens.


----------



## unxppl (Nov 26, 2009)

problem fixed


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 26, 2009)

We're happy for you. And thanks for sharing the solution.


----------



## goro (Dec 16, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> And thanks for sharing the solution



 lol ï¿½e


----------

